# Wie Neonazis mit teuren Erotik-Angeboten Geld machen



## AmiRage (11 März 2003)

Brauner Sumpf im Netz:
Wie Neonazis mit teuren Erotik-Angeboten Geld machen

Na klasse, nicht dass das Thema Spam/Dialer an sich nicht schon nervend genug ist, jetzt noch das.


----------



## SprMa (12 März 2003)

Der Vollständigkeit halber noch hinzugefügt:
Der Link geht zur Fernsehsendung "PlusMinus" mit einem Beitrag des Saarländischen Rundfunks.


Matthias


----------

